

Show HN: My company's holiday mini-game for charity (code in comments) - jevans
http://holiday2013.foraker.com/

======
jevans
It was our first try with Meteor, which was fun. Code's here:
[https://github.com/foraker/foraker-climb-
meteor](https://github.com/foraker/foraker-climb-meteor)

